# If you had the chance to be a real fur, would you?



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

This for a story im writting and I plan to post it on FA. 
If they made it possible for you to become a real walking,living, breathing anthro, would you take the chance?

EX: If your fursona was a tiger, and they said they could turn to into the very thing, with your markings and all, giving you every attribute a real tiger had. Would you want too?
But think of the problems that would arise, being mistreated cause you're an animal, not being aloud in place, in another words, *segregated*.....



For me...I would. Cause I really ont care what people think but if my friends ditch me cause of it, then i might say no....or just get new friends who were furs.


----------



## 16weeks (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, because i would want my fluffy tail and soft fur.
Cybernetic arm and both legs are cool too, since they so advanced.


----------



## Krystalynn (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe only aspects of certain creatures (if I had to choose between 'furry' creatures only.) such as a tail, or ears, or what not.

If dragons were a possibility, probably definately. o.-.o

But regarding furries, I only say aspects, mainly because of, well. I'd wait several years before doing it so that proper fur care products, and what not would become readily available, so I could keep all clean~


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 31, 2007)

Nah, not unless there was the option to change back.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Oct 31, 2007)

In a heartbeat.  I have been actually trying to transform myself into an anthro fox for a long time now.  I've researched everything from folklore and myths to genetic engineering technology and nanobots to hypnosis.  (So far I've had some success with hypnosis)

I don't care if I would be considered different than other humans.  I don't care if they claim that I don't have the same rights.  (Though, I would argue that I should have the same rights I would be a minority... an Anthro-American, if it were.)

I has always been a dream of mine to be a walking talking fox.


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> Maybe only aspects of certain creatures (if I had to choose between 'furry' creatures only.) such as a tail, or ears, or what not.
> 
> If dragons were a possibility, probably definately. o.-.o
> 
> But regarding furries, I only say aspects, mainly because of, well. I'd wait several years before doing it so that proper fur care products, and what not would become readily available, so I could keep all clean~



EDIT: Sorry I wasn't clear. Not only "FURRIES" But all other creatures. Dragons and such as well


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

:3 Im glad im getting some feed-back. I really have an idea for a story and you guys are helpin me greatly


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

Also, if may I use your fursona's in my story?


----------



## KitsuneKit (Oct 31, 2007)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> Also, if may I use your fursona's in my story?



Who were you asking?  Because if it was me.  Then my answer is yes.  I would love to be in a story.


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Jinxsis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone who gives their opinion.


----------



## Emil (Oct 31, 2007)

As long as its not being done by some freaky ass doctor like the guy that fixed up the Joker, sure! Even then I'd still probably consider it. As far as being shunned and mistreated I honestly dont care. They're just jealous they dont have a floofy tail like me! And no, I dont particularly mind if you use me in your story


----------



## Zestence (Oct 31, 2007)

It would probably depend alot on how much they would give me time to think about it, if they would demand the answer immediately i would probably say yes because i have wanted to do that since i was kid....and i am crazy enough to go for it. It would also depend on the method used, incase it would be simply lots of cutting and implants then no, but if it would real genetic modification or the sort then i would be more likely to do it.

If given a chanse to change back whenever i want, i would accept the offer immediately.

short: probably yes

EDIT: and yes, you can use me in your story if you want


----------



## tyrusgalenov (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd spring on the chance in a heartbeat, regardless of whether or not there was time to think about it!  However, I'd have to agree with Kattiz on the methods used part... if it was implants and the like, then the answer would probably be no, but actual genetic modification, to the point that my DNA was animal, then sign me right the fuck up!

EDIT: Permission granted.


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd probably say yes, for both of my fursona's forms. One form is more of an anthromorphic animal, and one form is an actual feral animal. :3 Though I'd still want to be able to talk and communicate to other people instead of growl and howl at them. ; I'd feel more comfortable if I could reverse it. If it was reversable with no downsides I'd say yes in a heartbeat. As for people's reactions, as long as the people important to me are okay with it, I'll be okay. ^^

Yeah, you may use my fursona in your story as well. >:3


----------



## Ylm (Oct 31, 2007)

Nope!

"The message is too short. Please enter a longer message "


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 31, 2007)

No because I'd be dead and dissected in a government lab by the end of the day


----------



## Paul Revere (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd only do it if I was already rich.  Because it would be really hard to get a job.

EDIT: And I'd only do it if I knew someone else that was doing it.  I'd hate to be the only one of my species ...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 31, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> It would probably depend alot on how much they would give me time to think about it, if they would demand the answer immediately i would probably say yes because i have wanted to do that since i was kid....and i am crazy enough to go for it. It would also depend on the method used, incase it would be simply lots of cutting and implants then no, but if it would real genetic modification or the sort then i would be more likely to do it.
> 
> If given a chanse to change back whenever i want, i would accept the offer immediately.
> 
> short: probably yes



Same here.  It all depends on how much time I have to think over this and what method would be done to make it all possible.  If it were possible, then I would do it. 

And you may use my fursona for your story as well, Jinxsis.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Oct 31, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> I'd only do it if I was already rich.  Because it would be really hard to get a job.



Or you just jump from talk show to talk show and write a book about your experiance and get rich off of being a furry...

Or you could always whore yourself to desperate furs on the internet.


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow. Well now I have more people to add to my story.


----------



## erete (Oct 31, 2007)

DEFINATLY!!!! that is basicly my greatest fantasy right there. I'm already basicly a loner anyways. I'd actually probably love the attention, positive or negative. the only thing is, I'd not allow myself to be used (as like a sideshow at a carnival ect...). other than that, I'd probably even offer myself as a test subject for it.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd be the first in line for whatever procedure it would take


----------



## Emil (Oct 31, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> No because I'd be dead and dissected in a government lab by the end of the day



Its probably pretty safe to assume that if they can turn you into your sonna with all of its accessories and whatnot, they 
are probably done with the testing and research part of it. At least, I'd like to think so


----------



## Zestence (Oct 31, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Its probably pretty safe to assume that if they can turn you into your sonna with all of its accessories and whatnot, they
> are probably done with the testing and research part of it. At least, I'd like to think so



How about investigating long term side effects etc? I would feel more comfortable if it was some non-government and open research instead of some area-51 lab that does not officially exists, right next door to the ufo and alien sector.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 31, 2007)

Nah, I like the way I am. Then again, I'm curious to find out what my other self would look like.


----------



## Emil (Oct 31, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never said it was. Even if a corp were doing it though, they'd still most likely need to meet whatever standards the gov sets. Sorta like the FDA or something.


----------



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, I would.


----------



## ADF (Oct 31, 2007)

I love these sort of hypothetical discussions ^.=.^

At heart, if given the choice to be a fully anthropomorphic dragon (hell I'd be happy with just lizard), then hell yes. It would take a long while to adjust to the long thick tail, plus all my clothing would have to be adapted, but I would enjoy being one much more than the boring human form.

However...

I am a realistic person in what to expect from society as a whole. There is a difference between what I want and what society dictates I can have, even if offered it. 

Humans, by genetic nature, are a highly intolerant species. It took us hundreds of years to figure out different coloured skin people are still human beings and even in this day of so called tolerance people still perceive a difference between themselves and those who are different (black only associations not considered racist). Humans have never learnt to co-exist with the other species on this planet, we take what we want and screw over anything that gets in our way. If it took us this long to stop seeing people with different coloured skin as lessor beings, how will they perceive those who resemble the creatures god supposedly gave human kind domain over? As equals? Fat chance.

I expect furries to be treated worse than the animals they are mixed with, their existence protested, found murdered in the morning down dark alleys and the locations that offer furry transformation services broken into and burned. Homes identified to be housing people who have had the furry treatment to have their windows smashed and offensive graffiti on the exterior. Presuming it wasn't banned before becoming available, governments would have no choice but to stop all furry alteration services because it is easier than looking after a social group who 'chose' to be that way.

Does it make sense? Is a anthropomorphic animal person causing harm? No, but they are going to do it anyway, because they are human beings and it is their nature to behave this way against a threat. That's right, a threat. Humans are a social species on a genetic level, anyone who is not from our particular strain of homosapians is consuming resources that would be to the benefit of your kind. That threat can be considered in resources like homes, consumables and jobs which is in this case a none human species taking them away from you. Why should a anthropomorphic fox get that house? That food? That job? To be a citizen of your country when it could all go to a normal person everyone would be much more comfortable being around?

Different equals threat because they are benefiting from what we have but are not one of us, like the mentality on immigrants taking homes and jobs.

I would love to be a furry and there is no logical reason why being one should change how I am treated, but I am not so lost in the fantasy that I think it would work in today's society just because it is wrong to treat someone like that. Which is why in a good deal of my day dreaming regarding furries they play the role of a victim. If people chose to become a furry and demanded acceptance they would be met with a horrific response by human nature; but if something happened to make them furry against their will, like a  mutagenic virus or bizarre genetic defect, the 'victims' would be treated with a level of tolerance because it is not their fault. It is a social taboo to treat badly the handicapped, incurably ill and victims of malicious intent, it happens but is highly looked down on. If furry people were made that way against their will, I consider it possible that their existence will be tolerated more than optional human to furry surgery.

I quite like the experimental military DNA combining nano virus used to rapidly fuse subject DNA with artificially created blood for genetically enhanced super soldiers scenario. Only a accident occurs, it infects a local civilian population, which then becomes active when they come in physical contact with new DNA. 

Whether or not that DNA is human...

If I happen to enjoy being a accidentally created human/animal freak then no one has to know.

Maybe I'm just pessimistic, but this is the way I see it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 31, 2007)

> Humans, by genetic nature, are a.... etc.


I think, by this, you mean 'white people'.  Kubliai Khan, who lived many hundreds of years ago, recognized people for their talents and skills, and built a perfectly functional empire out of that harmony.  Most of the American Indian cultures were, in a sense, nature architects, building up their environments in eco-friendly ways hardly even imagined by modern society.  The Japanese religion of Shinto emphasizes the importance of nature spirits, which were greatly respected, with alters built for their sake.  Honestly, from what I know, the most damage has been done by western, white cultures.  That said, if you happen to live in America (or some other part of fundamentalist-controlled Earth) in this day and age, you're probably right about the prejudice.

To answer the topic question, though, on an impulse I would say 'fuck yeah, sign me up', but I normally don't act on impulse.  Before I start messing with my biology to that degree, I'd want to know the theory behind the procedure, how the procedure is to be performed, on whom previously the procedure was performed and how successfully, how many times it was performed successfully, and how long ago was it performed successfully (in case of late-acting problems that wouldn't have been predicted by the theory).  I do have certain life-goals, and risking death just for the sake of vanity sounds pretty stupid to me.
But otherwise, absolutely.  I mean, foxes don't sweat all over their bodies, they grow natural protection in the cold and lose it in the heat, they have claws and sharp teeth (both extremely useful), and they're sexy as hell.  The only problems would be things like shedding, panting, and other embarrassing dog-features, but I could handle those.  I do think that I would be happier as a fox, though, as silly as that sounds.

Oh... I don't really have a 'fursona'.  Sorry.  You can put good ol' My Liege the Fox in your story if you'd like, but you'll have to give him a real name.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn right. If i could get turned into my wolfdralisk form id totally do it.  Most of my friends are ok with my furriness. And im leaving my family in a few months. And i wouldnt be teh only changing. So ha!  And as a practical joke, u could capture some anti furry and get them turned into what they hate. They'd either see things through our eyes or kill themselves. Either way its a win win.


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd jump at the opportunity.  I'd love to be able to go out in the middle of winter in t-shirt and shorts and watch everybody else freeze.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 31, 2007)

It'd depend on several factors...

-Would I be the only one?
-Is it limited to just the mammals, or would we be able to become Avian, Scalie, or mythical?
-Would that mean you'll find yourself another oppressed minority that's denied justice or rights and subject to violence and hate crimes, like Homosexuals because they're different?
-Does that mean no place will hire you even if you're college educated?


----------



## Oni (Oct 31, 2007)

If I had a chance to become a shapeshifting demonic vampire were-fox-dragon sorcerer, I would take that opprotunity and wear formal as my normal attire. ^.^ *evil playful laugh*


*"Arooooooooooooo!!!!!!"*


----------



## karatzue (Oct 31, 2007)

Oh heck yes.  Right away I would, I wouldn't care what other people really think.  As long as it was a public operation to have it done, I don't want the government taking me away ^^;;


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 31, 2007)

Only if everyone else was, too. If they weren't, it's likely you'd get shot pretty quickly.


----------



## Kodykitsune (Oct 31, 2007)

No, the human body is too precious to give up


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Depends on how they would do it and if there was some way to change back/look normal for when I needed to.

I would say yes though...maybe even if there wasn't some way to blend in when I needed to.

And if you're still doing it, you can use my 'sona for your story.


----------



## Melo (Nov 1, 2007)

This is kind of a tough question. I mean there's a couple of anthros I think it'd be cool to be, mostly because I think they're hot, but if I was one of them, how could I sex myself up? 

I think a better approach would be to have a close, irl furry friend opposed to actually being one.


----------



## Spix (Nov 1, 2007)

As people have brought up above, if I wasn't the only one I would love to become an anthro. Yes, we'd be isolated, but if there was enough of us in one place, we could essentially create a sort of China Town (or in this case, Furry Town). A place almost like it's own world; you step in and suddenly there's furs everywhere! It's extremely idealistic, I know, but wouldn't it be lovely?

Or I could go so far as to suggest all the new-furs hijack a space ship, find an inhabitable planet, and start a whole new world. Now -that- is farfetched (and a lot like a million sci-fi movies *chuckles*)


----------



## RaSona (Nov 1, 2007)

In a heartbeat.

I can see it now, standing jobless on the street corner with a sign saying 'Will frolic for food'


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2007)

Under the circumstances of the original question I would have to say *no*.  There are many attributes of varied animal species (real and otherwise) considered desirable, there are also many attributes equally as _un_desirable.  For example, if it meant acquiring limited communication skills and dominating instinctive programming you see in all wild animal species, that doesn't leave room for much else, does it?

There are, of course, circumstances and conditions under which my imagination agrees "sure, I'd do that!", such as:
- Retaining all mental faculties (i.e. only your body and physical traits have changed)
- Ability to change back

After all, that's part of what makes shapeshifting fiction fascinating, seeing the world from a literally different perspective.

For example, given the ability to change back, what do you do with your clothes?  Wear them, take them off and have to put them back on again later, or something else entirely?


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

I've actually been looking into the logicistics of actually human to furry transformation.  The most possible way of doing it is to create nanobots that could be programmed to alter the body's DNA and physical structure.  This process is doable and the technology for the treatment would exist within the next decade.  The actual process of transformation would take a series of weeks, if not months and would be at times painful, though it could be possible to make the process painless by numbing the nerve cells thus cutting off the pain receiptors.  Over these months, you would honestly look completely terrible as a half human/half furry form, and there might be some physical rehab involved, after all, your leg muscles would be different.
Also, you would remain your normal size, you couldn't add or remove mass... well removing mass could be possible, but adding it would be quite difficult.
The brain would need to remain untouched to maintain your personality and intellegence and memories, thus if you wanted to be an furry, you would need to keep a domed skull.


----------



## Zestence (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> <cut>



sounds kinda horrible....

How a about mental aspects, do you think human mind could handle such a transformation, honestly? I mean it may be fun thought "im gunna b real furry, gunna b so awsm", but when you would walk out of the test chamber and look in a mirror, and instead of the normal boring human face you would be looking at an animal...most, imo, could faint and loose their sanity...

There is a line where fun becomes too serious...and to be honest, in most cases human mind really is not that stable....


----------



## KrazFabbit (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd get the change in a heart beat. It'd be a bit hard to decide what I wanted to be, and I might be somewhat hesitant if it wasn't changeable(which with genetic engineering it probably would be.). But yeah, sign me up for the change.

And you can use me in your story if you'd like.


----------



## Nuzu (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd do it, but finding the proper clothes could be hard, oh and this thing made me think this webcomic http://blacktapestries.comicgen.com
Feel free to use mah fursonaself to your story if you feel like it.^^


----------



## net-cat (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm going with NO, for the social reasons that people above me have stated.

Unless I also get to have all the technological enhancements that my character has. Then it really wouldn't _matter_ what society thinks. (And I'd be doing it more for the technological enhancements than the furriness.)


----------



## Amundoryn (Nov 1, 2007)

I often found myself imagining that I was indeed my fursona.  But that was dreamfelt, and I know that it's impossible to actually experience, but I can dream, can't I?

and if you need anyone else for the story, I donate my fursona's use.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> <snip snip snip>


You clearly underestimate the human mind.  I'm sure people would learn to deal with it, it be just like the people that get done with plastic surgery.  I'm mean that's not your face staring back at you, it's one you bought.


----------



## Zestence (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> You clearly underestimate the human mind.  I'm sure people would learn to deal with it, it be just like the people that get done with plastic surgery.  I'm mean that's not your face staring back at you, it's one you bought.



but we are not talking about silicon boobs or facelift, whole body transformation to another species is quite shocking event...

and i did say most cases, some might be able to handle it


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 1, 2007)

I think if I had the choice I would go with ears, tail and facial markings, maybe a little bit of fur round the edges of my face and down my back, but the whole way would be a bit far for me. I think having a snout would be incredibly hard to adjust to and anything more would make my life quite difficult to live because of people and their reactions. I'd love to have a tail and ears though ^^ If only people weren't so judgemental and prejudiced Â¬_Â¬ I would definately do it if all the research was there and I knew that I would be accepted in society and there were other like me.
And I wouldn't want any tiger instincts etc. I want to still remain me in every sense of personality and mental abilities and workings. The only tiger things I would like would be better eyesight and advanced hearing. That is it. Nothing else.
And you can use my fursona, Pips, if you want ^^


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 1, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> but we are not talking about silicon boobs or facelift, whole body transformation to another species is quite shocking event...
> 
> and i did say most cases, some might be able to handle it



Well, I will tell you how people react after I get some money and buy [THIS] and kidnap a bunch of scientist and force them to make my furry nanobot virus that I will unleash to the world!


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Kattiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!  Let me in on your conspiracy to furrify the wurld!


----------



## Merriss (Nov 1, 2007)

[/removed]


----------



## Zestence (Nov 1, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Well, I will tell you how people react after I get some money and buy [THIS] and kidnap a bunch of scientist and force them to make my furry nanobot virus that I will unleash to the world!








thatÂ´s so evil...

this thread will achieve great things


----------



## Javarod (Nov 1, 2007)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> This for a story im writting and I plan to post it on FA.
> If they made it possible for you to become a real walking,living, breathing anthro, would you take the chance?
> 
> EX: If your fursona was a tiger, and they said they could turn to into the very thing, with your markings and all, giving you every attribute a real tiger had. Would you want too?
> But think of the problems that would arise, being mistreated cause you're an animal, not being aloud in place, in another words, *segregated*.....



As long as I don't have to worry about being hunted down and killed, then no question, I would. Make for a problem or two work related, but nothing major (how much does it cost to modify the driver's seat of Chevy Venture to accommodate a tail), and there's no reason I couldn't do my job short of a law against it.


----------



## psion (Nov 1, 2007)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> Wow. Well now I have more people to add to my story.



Well, ask a popular question....

As for me.  I'd have to say no to all your questions.  First of all, I'm not sure I could afford the finacial, physical, and mental costs of the transformation if it was possible.
Second, I don't know about you but I live in an area where people still hold much hate towards people of different ethnicities and cultures.  I do not want to see these kinds of hate channeled at me.
Third, I really don't have a fursona for you to use.  Even then, I still wouldn't be comfortable lending my personna out to some stranger...


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 1, 2007)

Nah, I don't think my family would understand.


----------



## FuzzyPinkRaptor (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmm..A Raptor, As a US Marine?...Interesting..Talk about some fucking bad ass Military.
Special forces fo'sho.
Yes, I'd become a Raptor, but color may vary.
Navy Seals would actually be Sharks and shit..
XD
Only if the military would take me.
>>;;


----------



## Wheeler-Kun (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmm....maybe.

Most of the reasons against it have already been stated. I'd want more people than me doing it (like, a lot more), I'd want to not be segregated, I'd want to not be....disected...

And I'd probablly want to change back after a while, to be honest.

If somehow I could get all those requirements filled, then sign me up. ;p


----------



## Javarod (Nov 2, 2007)

The segregation issue is only really an issue depending on your lifestyle and your job. For me and my husband for example, we both have little life outside of work, we work, go online and sleep, that's about it, aside from the occasional meal out, which is the only thing that'd be impacted. Now work, that's another issue, Vik's job is very much a white collar job, if there was segregation, there's a very good chance he'd lose it. Sashi's is more a matter of what the clientele will accept, very much based on the make up of the area, likely she'd lose it too. In my case though, the kind of work I do would've been black work back before desegregation, I deliver lost luggage to people as my main job and newspapers as my second job, both the kind of menial work often left to the 'lesser' people. With that in mind, I think it'd be fun for the most part, although which of my characters I wind up would impact that, taur for example would cause some issues, both in adapting to a much larger body size and what that brings, while the fisher wouldn't be much of an issue, prolly a new wardrobe, and some minor tweaks to furnishings including my vehicle, but that's it.


----------



## Nidonemo (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, I'm already different as it is, segregated probably wouldn't be too far of a throw. *fangs*


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 5, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I've actually been looking into the logicistics of actually human to furry transformation.  The most possible way of doing it is to create nanobots that could be programmed to alter the body's DNA and physical structure.  This process is doable and the technology for the treatment would exist within the next decade.  The actual process of transformation would take a series of weeks, if not months and would be at times painful, though it could be possible to make the process painless by numbing the nerve cells thus cutting off the pain receiptors.  Over these months, you would honestly look completely terrible as a half human/half furry form, and there might be some physical rehab involved, after all, your leg muscles would be different.
> Also, you would remain your normal size, you couldn't add or remove mass... well removing mass could be possible, but adding it would be quite difficult.
> The brain would need to remain untouched to maintain your personality and intellegence and memories, thus if you wanted to be an furry, you would need to keep a domed skull.



Sounds really official, did you make it up on the spot?


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 6, 2007)

As others have said, I would as long as I wasn't the only fur in the entire world. As long as I'm not completely alone, I would without hesitation, no matter what it takes or what I have to put up with afterwards.


----------



## LupercusWhitewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

My answer would be yes because i don't care what others would think even if i was the only one i would still go through with it. i would even deal with the pain for years just for the chance to be what i truly am...a white wolf in spirit and mind.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 7, 2007)

Kattiz said:
			
		

> How a about mental aspects, do you think human mind could handle such a transformation, honestly? I mean it may be fun thought "im gunna b real furry, gunna b so awsm", but when you would walk out of the test chamber and look in a mirror, and instead of the normal boring human face you would be looking at an animal...most, imo, could faint and loose their sanity...



I honestly do think my mind could handle it. After all, when I look in the mirror I usually think something like, "who or what is that ugly primate there?" Sure there would be an initial shock, but you'd be surprised at what the human mind can adapt to.

And how about actors on shows like Star Trek? They spend hours in makeup, then come out looking completely different. As far as I know, none of them have ever fainted or lost their sanity upon seeing the new them.


----------



## hellpup (Nov 7, 2007)

heh. Since I don't have a real 'fursona' I'll use the one for this namesake and the one I've been playing with mostly.

Hellpup: Being a rotting anthro mutt that decomposes and recomposes almost at random would probably be a social mistake. On the other hand, he's damn near immortal so the trade off would be worth any stigma to me. Being able to reverse entropy on yourself is nice that way. On the other hand, the laundry bills would be awful.

Lagomorph: Hmmm... a rabbit with tentacles, radiation, the ability to flip genders to a degree and an alternate male form as well? Yes please. The simple function advantage of 6 extra prehensile limbs would at least ensure I had a date every night of the week and what male hasn't at some point thought: "If I had a pair of those I'd never leave the house!"?

Truthfully if it was guaranteed safe without adverse physical effects and I could afford it and it wouldn't cost me custody of my kiddo then I'd seriously probably go for it regardless of social stigma. Anything that much unlike 'myself' would be to interesting for me to turn down purely on an altered experience level.


----------



## ADF (Nov 8, 2007)

Kodykitsune said:
			
		

> No, the human body is too precious to give up



I personally see no worth in the human body.

Honestly, I don't get what's so special in being a homosapien. If you can modify a canine, feline, reptile or avian form to have the cognitive and tool manipulating capabilities as human beings then why not be one? Humans were gifted by nature with this magnificent intellect and the advantages of opposable thumbs, but other than that the human body is rather crap.

It feels like a rushed job, a basic design with no add ons. We have no offensive or defensive capabilities, we have no natural protection from the elements, numb senses in comparison to other species, a completely vertical stance resulting in back and joint pain later in life, no decorative patterns or marks to make our appearance more interesting...

What is there to like? If you could take the advantages of a more animalistic form and combine them with human benefits then you would end up with something superior. Even something as simple as adjusting your stance and adding a tail as a counter balence so you are not always vertically crushing your spine would eliminate back pain later in life, while still freeing your hands for tool use. That's just off the top of my head, the original design is just pointless and problem ridden.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 8, 2007)

-


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 8, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> ADF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very true, we humans as a species have come a long way. from building ancient monuements, to building entire civilizations, we've done it all. our body is amazing if you think about it, able to do so much even if you don't really know much about it. As a Christian, i don't believe in the whole we came from a monkey crap, God made us in his own image, he made our bodies and gave us the abilites to do wonderful things with it, even terrible things with it. Our body can me made the way we want to make it.





And on another note to the question of the thread, i would gladly become a furry, if and only if i could change back


----------



## ADF (Nov 8, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> [snip]



I have to disagree with you in some areas, such as some of the advantages you listed being exclusive to and only possible with the human body, but that's just my opinion and perspective. 

I just think the human body is dull and unimaginative, like a base humanoid character before making the customisations and tweaks. It feels bare bones; we have all the core ingredients to function as a living being but no icing on top, like the difference between a Amish girl outfit and the diversity of fashion on appearance, only when it is the species that is customisable the sky is the limit in terms of physical creativity and diversity.

As things stand the only way to make humans look more exotic is through make-up, add-ons and clothing. Something hopefully technology will remedy in time.

Just keep in mind the subject is being turned into a furry using technology, preferring to have a anthro form wouldn't really impact our evolutionary and historical past


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 8, 2007)

-


----------



## Jelly (Nov 8, 2007)

Color eye-sight for increased sense of smell? No. (Most of the Earth smells awful).
Hair for fur? No. (I like not shedding all over the furniture).
Nails for claws? No. (I'm not retarded [I don't want to have to get super-high-quality, heavy-duty clippers [which will undoubtedly feel horribly uncomfortable]; and/or cut up my tender non-outdoorsman human skin; and/or have difficulty interacting with objects in my environment]).
Big brain for animal-head (and this is an issue if you look at cranium structure for a human being)? No. (Thanks, I like the big brain.).
Generalized tooth structure for specialized dental set? No. (I love having the ability to consume tons of different kinds of food, as it is - we'd have to scrap and individualize food for each person [furson, if you're an idiot]).
Tail? EHH. (I mean, what the hell good would it do? Plus, if you don't have fur, what the hell does that look like? Stinky pink finger.)

Also, body mutilation can go a very, very long way.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 8, 2007)

Of course. I'd love nothing more then such. Though there always will be problems because of it. But i wouldn't care. As long as I'm happy with being me.


----------



## ChupiTheTerrible (Nov 8, 2007)

The concept is intriguing enough to make me say if I could, I'd take the form for a test ride... But I don't think there's much in this world that could make me ever want to actually become an anthro of any kind, including my own personification. There's just... No desire. Especially with their impractical size and the possibility that having two fingers and a thumb per hand might just cause some problems functioning.

*Scratches chin.* Though, I suppose it wouldn't be a kind of change that would actually change who I was, so it would at least be "minor" enough for me to be willing for a certain someone I know, since she's particularly fond of anthros... But without that possible benefit, I stand by my statement of "hell no." Especially knowing what certain parts of the AvP fandom's xeno-subsection tends to think about the species. I can just imagine the annoyance it could potentially bring. >_> (Not that I have any problem with those people, just with how they'd probably react to seeing a xenomorph/xenomorph-like creature right in front of them.)


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Nov 8, 2007)

This is like asking equal rights activists whether they would like to have equal rights.

Or asking an Englishman whether they really like curry.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 8, 2007)

Before people start to get hurt feelings, maybe someone should remind everyone that this a hypothetical, assuming that everything went right kind of situation we're talking about here.  Now that that's been said, everyone can go right ahead and ignore it like I know everyone will.

I can understand the people who say they think the human body is precious.  You are, after all, human, and you enjoy being human, and you see beauty in the human body.  Well that's fantastic; go ahead and proliferate the species.  Now can you possibly stoop to my level and understand that I don't think and never have thought that the human body was in any way beautiful?  Try to have a little more relativistic view of things, if you would?  If you were an alien, you might actually think humans were UGLY, too.  


> The only reason you think human forms are "dull and unimaginative" is because you are a human


Then why don't you think the same way?  See what I'm getting at?  Relativism, with regard to people having different ideas.
As for the prejudice, well, people are never going to get over themselves if they continue being the only language-capable creatures on the planet, so I think having 'furries' around (as long as someone comes up with a better name than that) would be, in the long run, beneficial to society.  There would be strife, obviously (when is there not?), but you've got to break a few eggs to make an omelet.

Well, that was my long-winded response for the week.


----------



## PyroVulpine (Nov 8, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> There's still the problem, however, of not knowing how a "modified" human would differ mentally from a regular human. Chaos theory is applicable to all things, especially biology. In this case, drastically changing the surface would definitely produce unpredictable changes in the neural center. You just have no way of knowing what exactly you're producing. That's why people are so critical of human cloning; there are too many variables that could go wrong.


This is true, but just pretend for a minute that scientists perfected the technique and can produce a perfect anthro form with no negative effects, then would you do it?



			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> ADF said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you totally misunderstood him. _If_ sometime in the *future* we can turn ourselves into anthro's, it would most definitely not change anything that happened in the *past*.



			
				MilkHermit said:
			
		

> People are already squicky about comparatively milk body mods today - think of the lizard or snake dudes, with all the tattoos and stuff. Most people see them as freaks, and if I'm not mistaken they work in sideshows and at Ripley's. Now imagine full-bloaded anthros walking around? People would throw fits. There'd be hate crimes, murders, religious persecution... -shakes head- No, the vast majority of people would not accept a walking talking furry, no matter how technologically advanced we become. (Assuming we don't kill ourselves off within the next 100 years, anyway.)


Ok, I'll give you that one.


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 8, 2007)

-


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 8, 2007)

> I used to have severe eating disorders and went through years of self-hatred, and had to overcome all my negative feelings about myself. I've also been through that stupid humans-suck phase that it seems all 'kin go through.


Well, you'll be happy to note that I have neither of those problems.  I like [certain] humans, I LOVE a lot of what humans have created, and my body is actually in great shape.  But, you know, I just get along better with dogs than with primates.  Just remember; 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder' (to use another clichÃ©).


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 9, 2007)

-


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes, I would love to have every aspect of my life end abruptly and irreversibly, to be treated like a leper, exiled from society. But it's ok, I'm still a hideous freak of nature. Hell yeah, that would be awesome.


----------



## Paul Revere (Nov 9, 2007)

O come now, you now you wanna.


----------



## RedVein (Nov 9, 2007)

I would defenetly considering that 
I have human looks when in cat form
(only ears and tail, everything else is human)
and am full bear with fur and teeth and appetite when I 
transform


----------



## Kinday (Nov 9, 2007)

I donâ€™t know if I could take the plunge, too afraid of being an outcast. The world would have to change a bit.  

If I had to Iâ€™d rather be a full-blown, barking growling animal. One would be easily excepted.

Ether way, Iâ€™d need to turn back or thanksgiving dinner would be a little weird.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 9, 2007)

> My point was that self-satisfaction and objective realism are very important.


I guess I thought your last post sounded a little preachy, but I suppose that could have just been the way I read it (considering the word choice: 'bizarre' aesthetic ideals, human body is 'truly a work of art').  On the quoted point, though, I'm glad we both agree.
Moving on.  So far as DNA is concerned... I've been thinking about this part of the discussion, and with my limited background in biology, I couldn't tell you for certain, but I don't think you can just fiddle with your chromosomes a little and get a full-body effect.  Probably the most that would happen is you would get cancer and die (unless you somehow were able to change ALL of the DNA in one fell swoop; because if not, you've got antibodies, cell differentiation, all that junk to worry about: your body would attack itself).  The logistics of a problem like this are beyond anything any kind of medicine is capable of today, at least.  To actually accomplish something like this, we'd have to know exactly how DNA is coded, exactly what each part of that code means, how each part of the code relates to the others, etc, with all of this for each individual human.  Then you'd have to have a method that could somehow only change DNA structure, body-wide, with no harmful side-effects.  I mean... that'd be some kind of difficult problem.
Even just plastic surgery, too; unless you wanted to retain your human-sized cranium and stick a muzzle on it, or something, you'd have to fudge with your brain a little bit (re-shape it, if you would) without damaging it.  That's also hard, possibly impossible.
And then there's the problem of getting usable test-subjects without breaking any laws, getting someone to fund your research....  I'm not counting on this kind of thing being available for a very long time.  Self-hypnosis is probably the best bet.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Daemonikk Dandycat (Nov 10, 2007)

I know I would; being an anthropomorphic panther would give me all the perks of a big cat's abilities (such as beautiful fur, sensitive whiskers, excellent sight, hearing and smell, sharp teeth and retractable claws, etc.), while still having human advantages (dextrous hands, opposable thumbs, bipedal walking, speech, humanlike mental capacity etc.). While working in public places, such as in retail and other people-related occupations, would be difficult at best and suicidal at worst, a home-based occupation such as computer support or crafting manufacture would be quite easy to accomplish. Given the amount of modern technology available, especially in urban areas, living as a 'house anthro' would be quite easy and very enjoyable for me.


----------



## Daemonikk Dandycat (Nov 10, 2007)

Just as an additional thought, would an anthro have to worry about things such as fleas/ticks, and would an anthro have to go to a human's hospital or a veterinary surgury should medical attention be required?


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Nov 10, 2007)

Paul Revere said:
			
		

> O come now, you now you wanna.



No. I wouldn't. Not only would I never have any reasonable/normal companionship ever again, the fact that my character is a huge fucking snake makes it even more difficult to live and traverse a world built for the 6'x1'x2' human frame.


----------



## coffinberry (Nov 10, 2007)

i would put you all in cages and sell you to a circus


----------



## Oni (Nov 10, 2007)

*laughs* 

Be sure to bring them to a veterinarian first so they can get their shots.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 10, 2007)

i'd totally turn fur as long as i'd turn out to be the main character in a never ending retcon fur hentai universe with only really cute fur girls of which, each week, one of them totally falls in love with me, i end up with at the end of (and a couple times during) the episode and with whom i would mutually break up right before the next episode so i'd be ready to go at it again.

and preferably some not too weak not to strong demons for me to fight each week. you know, so i don't get into that whole "guten avond, mine name ist karl, und ich am here tzu check ze plummink."-thing. i hate that.

and macguyver should guest star in some episodes. and danny trejo should be a regular - you know. bartender of the town where i'd live as the only male. ... except for Trejo, of course.

...

man, thanks for the brainbuzz. i'm gonna have some kickass dreamz tonite ^^


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Nov 20, 2007)

I would have to think about the it for a little but I would love to be my fursona.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2007)

I wouldn't transition over. I'd prefer not having life more difficult than it needs to be and I'm highly opposed to being put into a position where I had to deal with fleas.


----------



## BattleMushroom (Nov 21, 2007)

personally it would hang on in my mind for a bit but then i'd say "fuck that noise!". the repercussions of such a thing wold make my world a very dark place. but if i had an option to "try" it out then i would.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 21, 2007)

i would LOVE it so dam much


----------



## FurryPanther (Nov 21, 2007)

I probably would, if it stayed more on the human side of things, rather than the feral side. I still like my humanity, but I'd like a few minor changes to spice things up.

FP


----------



## Fen (Dec 7, 2007)

Lol.  I had a dream where the exact thing happened ^^.  It started in a different town where I was buying groceries.  I kept wondering why I was getting so many stares, until I saw my tail.  I guess I kinda freaked out and ended up leaving my groceries behind.  I ran out onto the street, where there was nothing but more blank stares.

I forgot how it ended, but I think it would be TOTALLY worth it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 7, 2007)

IF I had the ability to change to my fursona from my human and back then I so would be a real fur! Being an otter sounds nice!


----------



## PyroVulpine (Dec 7, 2007)

Fen said:
			
		

> Lol.  I had a dream where the exact thing happened ^^.  It started in a different town where I was buying groceries.  I kept wondering why I was getting so many stares, until I saw my tail.  I guess I kinda freaked out and ended up leaving my groceries behind.  I ran out onto the street, where there was nothing but more blank stares.
> 
> I forgot how it ended, but I think it would be TOTALLY worth it.



You'd be surprised at how few looks and reactions you'd get if you really did have a tail. How do I know this? I know a few people who regularly wear a tail out in public, and I'm always surprised at how rarely people even acknowledge it. Of course, if it were real, and somebody found out, THEN I'd expect to see some interesting reactions.

I know I already answered the OP a while back, but I so want to be a fox furry right about now because I could REALLY use the fur. It's just so damn cold outside...


----------



## LupercusWhitewolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Fen said:
			
		

> Lol.  I had a dream where the exact thing happened ^^.  It started in a different town where I was buying groceries.  I kept wondering why I was getting so many stares, until I saw my tail.  I guess I kinda freaked out and ended up leaving my groceries behind.  I ran out onto the street, where there was nothing but more blank stares.
> 
> I forgot how it ended, but I think it would be TOTALLY worth it.



At least im not the only one with crazy dreams...im constantly a fur in mine but for some reason they seem to predict when im going to have an accident like a major cut or gash.


----------



## Seras (Dec 9, 2007)

I would probably do it, if I looked just like my fursona and not some freeky creature from the island of DR Monroe or something, so I really doubt it would ever happen unless there was a toon town, USA  
Although I would be my Ratonga in a heartbeat, I like they look and they are realistic in their own.  Who needs a job, I'd just claim to be a spokesperson for a race that doesn't exist


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Dec 9, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> I would probably do it, if I looked just like my fursona and not some freeky creature from the island of DR Monroe or something, so I really doubt it would ever happen unless there was a toon town, USA
> Although I would be my Ratonga in a heartbeat, I like they look and they are realistic in their own.  *Who needs a job, I'd just claim to be a spokesperson for a race that doesn't exist *



I like your style. Just make sure to tell them that if they dissect you, that will be seen as a declaration of war. And that your species is far more advanced then the puny human race, and tends towards genocide in warfare.

They'll probably still dissect you, but thats one thing you could try! If they do capture you, try to bribe them with letting them perform live tests and cat-scans on you. Good luck!


----------



## feilen (Dec 9, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> In a heartbeat.  I have been actually trying to transform myself into an anthro fox for a long time now.  I've researched everything from folklore and myths to genetic engineering technology and nanobots to hypnosis.  (So far I've had some success with hypnosis)
> 
> I don't care if I would be considered different than other humans.  I don't care if they claim that I don't have the same rights.  (Though, I would argue that I should have the same rights I would be a minority... an Anthro-American, if it were.)
> 
> I has always been a dream of mine to be a walking talking fox.


You need to look into Epigenectics. It's all that really matters on the subject...

As for me, I would definately become a (literal) fur. I just hope none of my friends are allergic ^_^


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 9, 2007)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> This for a story im writting and I plan to post it on FA.
> If they made it possible for you to become a real walking,living, breathing anthro, would you take the chance?
> 
> EX: If your fursona was a tiger, and they said they could turn to into the very thing, with your markings and all, giving you every attribute a real tiger had. Would you want too?
> ...



If you understand that everyone has at least one animal lurking within that they feel a conscious or unconscious pull towards, then I'd say that it is more common than you think it is. I have often dreamt about being an owl or a seagull (I live near the coast and both birds have colonies nesting not too far from my garden) and would jump at the chance to really soar over the world as a bird rather than be confined to the ground as a man. (Having said that the owls have woken up :} and are hooting outside the window in agreement!)

Mistreatment would be a factor but perhaps we might one day live in a society where this is accepted. Native peoples - Amerindians, Celtic peoples, Aboriginal Australasians and so on - are all switched on to understanding animal totems and most cultures have myths and legends about people turning into wolves, foxes, hares and so on. If society once again understood where the legends came from it might be easier to accept the idea that people's affinity with animals is not just mind-deep.


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 9, 2007)

I would because my friends wouldn't care if I was or not ^_^ ... as for other people, if they would make fun of me for it than thats their choice.


----------



## Seras (Dec 9, 2007)

No dessecty!  I have sensitive skin  

Its fun to imagine but in the end, its currently just a fantasy.




			
				TheSkunkCat said:
			
		

> I like your style. Just make sure to tell them that if they dissect you, that will be seen as a declaration of war. And that your species is far more advanced then the puny human race, and tends towards genocide in warfare.
> 
> They'll probably still dissect you, but thats one thing you could try! If they do capture you, try to bribe them with letting them perform live tests and cat-scans on you. Good luck!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 10, 2007)

If there were others like me, sure.
But I have an awkward feeling that if there were to be a non-human race and a human race attempting to live symbiotically together, there would be power struggle and civil war.  
Why?  Because we won't look the same.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 10, 2007)

Honestly, I think it'd be sweet to live in a furry world, but as far as being the one furry in the whole world I really don't think I'd go through with it. If there was a country or something full of only people who underwent this procedure, well, then I might consider it.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Dec 10, 2007)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think it'd be sweet to live in a furry world, but as far as being the one furry in the whole world I really don't think I'd go through with it. If there was a country or something full of only people who underwent this procedure, well, then I might consider it.



I'm not so sure a country populated entirely by furries would be able to sustain a working society. I mean... its hard enough for alot of them to sustain a moderately livable household.


----------



## Korusho (Dec 10, 2007)

hell yes. i wouldn't care if i would be cast out, id be happy.

Disregard popular opinion and show yourself for who you are. I would do this, if only to show how i feel inside.


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 10, 2007)

TheSkunkCat said:
			
		

> DerDoberman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's true. So, Utopian society check, but normal society... It'd probably be better to be on the outside looking in.


----------



## cuthail (Dec 11, 2007)

I totally would if I had complete control over the appearance of the outcome, with things like opposable digits (because it's very tricky playing video games without them ) and preferably still some level of human thought. I wouldn't want to turn into an animal and then drop to an intelligence of 2 or something.

I'd also be a little hesitant if I was the only one, but if there were more and we could start our own like, "Furry-Human Alliance" club or something then sure ^^


----------



## Seras (Dec 13, 2007)

While we're at it, where would you form a nations for furs?  Beg some pegan god to bring forth a large island from the ocean (preferably near the equator), or take over one of those South American countries run by terrorists/rebels?


----------



## PyroVulpine (Dec 13, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> While we're at it, where would you form a nations for furs?  Beg some pegan god to bring forth a large island from the ocean (preferably near the equator), or take over one of those South American countries run by terrorists/rebels?



Think about this, if you were covered with fur, would you still want to be near the equator? A better location for a fur nation would be somewhere up North. Both Russia and Canada have a lot of unused land that would be perfect for such a thing.


----------



## Fen (Dec 13, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> While we're at it, where would you form a nations for furs?  Beg some pegan god to bring forth a large island from the ocean (preferably near the equator), or take over one of those South American countries run by terrorists/rebels?



hmm.  We should probably start smaller.  ALL FURRIES INVADE RHODE ISLAND.

We'll begin there and move on to take over the entire world!  If we start now we should be done by Tuesday...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 13, 2007)

If I became Ceceil herself with all the perks involved, heck yeah.  If things turned out to not be working out well as an anthro and I couldn't play around with the situation, it'd just be a quick tweak of the illusory outward appearance and I'd be clear to go.

If it was just any old anthro, though, I wouldn't have the same benefits, so no. :x

Edit: DIE EMOTES


----------



## Seras (Dec 13, 2007)

PyroVulpine said:
			
		

> Think about this, if you were covered with fur, would you still want to be near the equator? A better location for a fur nation would be somewhere up North. Both Russia and Canada have a lot of unused land that would be perfect for such a thing.



I thought about it, I'm a sugar glider, we live in Australia.  Its hot there.   There could be a big mountain with colder climate for you thicker furs and prolly a village alone for all the kitsune/firefoxes out there.  I wonder if they look cute in those Mongolia fur hats?
FYI, I hate being cold c.c


----------



## minimew (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd do it without hesitation, I wouldn't care if I was cast aside from socity, never really liked it anyways.

As for the government wisking away furs to disect, well, I'd just never let them find me >:3 

I'm a trickly little dragon, they'd never catch me.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Dec 14, 2007)

Well if there were a lot of people, at least 50% of the people I know would also. I would want to be the only in the bunch. I mean we shouldn't care about how we really look all that much.

But I would still feel out of place. All in all, yes!


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 14, 2007)

Seras said:
			
		

> While we're at it, where would you form a nations for furs?  Beg some pegan god to bring forth a large island from the ocean (preferably near the equator), or take over one of those South American countries run by terrorists/rebels?



This reminds me of a plot that my friends and I developed in High School to take over Argentina, only with furryness added. I call supreme dictator!


----------



## the-shadow-of-light (Dec 14, 2007)

id prob do it becouse it be cool ^^

but id soooo do it if i could be my feral form " am mostly in my feral form" so yeah id have alot of trubles like grabbing things but i could use my tail for that xP but it just be so cool in general x3 so yeah 

however i would stay right here and i wouldent wear any pants >.> "ya crazy i would sweat my ass off" and i doupt there any feral panther pants around anyways xP but i wouldent escapte to an islan somewhere..id force myself in on society..but perhaps id run to this island i dunno.


----------



## cuthail (Dec 15, 2007)

PyroVulpine said:
			
		

> Think about this, if you were covered with fur, would you still want to be near the equator? A better location for a fur nation would be somewhere up North. Both Russia and Canada have a lot of unused land that would be perfect for such a thing.



Bah, after living along the edge of some of that "unused land" in Canada, I think I'd rather chance overheating in the sun


----------



## Devolger555 (Dec 15, 2007)

i would be a Anthro red fox


----------



## Devolger555 (Dec 15, 2007)

i would be a Anthro red fox


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 15, 2007)

Would I take the offer to be a walking, talking anthro wolf?
Without a second thought.


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (Jan 2, 2008)

no duh, speccialy cuz my farsona can transform from human to anthro to full out red dragon.
I would love to be a furry, cuz then in a fight i dont have to throw a punch, all i have to do is scare the living S@&$ out of ppl ._.


----------



## Tundru (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd deffinetly take the offer. I think it would be cool to be a real fur, as long as others were furs as well.


----------



## adambomb (Jan 3, 2008)

a few problems would happen so that leaves me with one question.

can i switch back to human form if need be? and do i have to have paw pads or can i add or switch those whenever?

if so, yes, the reason for the human would be to still seem mildly normal and the paw pads would destroy my ability to play guitar, ever try playing with a fursuit on, its like having a slide on "no noise but scratches"


----------



## Icarus (Jan 3, 2008)

why does everybody ask this?
50% either way.
One - It'd be fun as hell to be a half-dragon
Two - People might try to play "knight" with me and I'd hurt them and get in trouble.


----------



## Kinday (Jan 3, 2008)

Iâ€™d like to change my answer to yes. Itâ€™s freaking cold today!


----------



## Scythel (Jan 3, 2008)

I would only want to if everybody was a fur. Like if that's just how the world was and nobody went "Wtf?" on me...

But if it would just be me, then no. I'm happy wearing my coat during chilly weather.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the kind of dragon my fursona is doesn't breathe fire, so I guess I would go for it. Ever since my birth I've always wanted the body of a reptile, so I would totally go for it. X3

Well, in a world full of humans it would be a bit problematic, but I guess that as an animal I wouldn't really need to live the human life, so I guess I'd go live in a cave or something... but I dunno, it sounds a bit sceptic. I'd still do it, though.

I think I would also have to move out of Sweden. Reptiles are very weak to cold, and Sweden is way up in the north, so I'd probably have to move out of the north before beginning the procedure.


----------



## Alysa Nightfire (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes I would. I've been ostrisized before, it's not something new.
I figure I'll find the others and we could go off and make our own place where we don't have to deal with bigots.


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a really interesting subject! 
I think if I wiped all factors off the table it would be yes, but there are things such as my family, segregation and such...
In my lifetime, it ain't gonna happen but if there were like, whole communities of furries to join then I would probably consider it, but at this point I am thinking in a very abstract manner...
furry communities are better 'coz they're friendly anyway none of that 'OMG ur mum lolol' crap.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 6, 2008)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> This for a story im writting and I plan to post it on FA.
> If they made it possible for you to become a real walking,living, breathing anthro, would you take the chance?
> 
> EX: If your fursona was a tiger, and they said they could turn to into the very thing, with your markings and all, giving you every attribute a real tiger had. Would you want too?
> ...



In one word YES! YES! YES! YES! and yes you acan use my character in your story, here is a link to his refs and bios.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/639331/


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my. I'd have to say that I'd only do such a thing if I had the ability to change back and forth at will. It would be incredibly useful to change into an animal. Imagine all the things one could do, all the information one could gather, the places one could go.. But, in the end, it would come down to usefulness. If I couldn't retain some type of human form when I needed it, I would have to say no. I have too many plans for my humanity to just throw it all away like that. ^^

Also, in the event I was offered this, or another ability of my choice, I'd definitely go with something else. There are many other things which I might consider far more useful.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

Absolutely not! For a few simple reasons. 
1. Keeping clean would be so damn hard. Fur gets dirty fast.
2. You would have to vacuum constantly because of the shedding.
3. Haucking up hairballs would suck.
4. Finally being able to get fleas and lice at the same time would be a bitch.


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 6, 2008)

Sinister South Paw said:
			
		

> Absolutely not! For a few simple reasons.
> 1. Keeping clean would be so damn hard. Fur gets dirty fast.
> 2. You would have to vacuum constantly because of the shedding.
> 3. Haucking up hairballs would suck.
> 4. Finally being able to get fleas and lice at the same time would be a bitch.



You raise some good points. I definitely would not want to deal with those things. Being able to change back would solve the problem of dirty or matted fur, but it wouldn't easily get rid of fleas, lice, or other types of parasites. 

One would definitely need a lifetime supply of Frontline to go along with something like this. ^^


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jan 6, 2008)

XD flea bathes and hair ball medicine included still no. I have to agree with you on this one, only if I could change back and forth. Still I don't really know if I'd like that either. Summer days would be unbareable with fur.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

Sinister South Paw said:
			
		

> XD flea bathes and hair ball medicine included still no. I have to agree with you on this one, only if I could change back and forth. Still I don't really know if I'd like that either. Summer days would be unbareable with fur.



Makes me glad I'm a dragon, 'cause warm weather is perfect for us scalies.


----------



## ADF (Jan 7, 2008)

Hilariously ironic that the very thing many furries enjoy about anthropomorphic animals, the fur, is what puts many of them off from considering a actual change :lol:

Us scalies are pretty much set, we are actually cleaner than normal human skin since we are not constantly sweating/shedding  Summers are great and we can always wrap up in thick clothing with electronic heating pads in the winter/cold areas. Furred furries on the other hand cannot add/remove anything to cool down in the summer.

Just a little theoretical fun.


----------



## Oni (Jan 7, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> Hilariously ironic that the very thing many furries enjoy about anthropomorphic animals, the fur, is what puts many of them off from considering a actual change :lol:
> 
> Us scalies are pretty much set, we are actually cleaner than normal human skin since we are not constantly sweating/shedding  Summers are great and we can always wrap up in thick clothing with electronic heating pads in the winter/cold areas. Furred furries on the other hand cannot add/remove anything to cool down in the summer.
> 
> Just a little theoretical fun.


You forget that some animals shed seasonally; some animals have winter coats and summer coats. ;d


----------



## ADF (Jan 7, 2008)

Oni said:
			
		

> You forget that some animals shed seasonally, some animals have winter coats and summer coats. ;d


Oh I didnâ€™t forget, we have a yorkie like that for instance. But you have to admit that mammals make allot more shedding mess than reptiles; scales shed in one large piece and peels off while mammals shed individual cells constantly, getting them everywhere and on every thing. Not forgetting having the greasy sweaty skin that requires constant cleaning.

Messy buggers


----------



## Oni (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh furred animals do make more of a mess although that is a small upkeep issue which is tolerable, well, only if the furry thing is super cute. My Aunt and Uncle have a cornish rex cat as a pet and there seems to be little or no shedding upkeep.


----------



## Woofi (Jan 7, 2008)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> This for a story im writting and I plan to post it on FA.
> If they made it possible for you to become a real walking,living, breathing anthro, would you take the chance?
> 
> EX: If your fursona was a tiger, and they said they could turn to into the very thing, with your markings and all, giving you every attribute a real tiger had. Would you want too?
> But think of the problems that would arise, being mistreated cause you're an animal, not being aloud in place, in another words, *segregated*.....



Only if I get EYE BEAMZ. Because, seriously kids, I could melt cars and be a fox at the same time. But only if I get EYE BEAMZ.

So, essentially. No, I would not enjoy being a real fur. Perhaps if everyone else was (perhaps) but I'm pretty damned content with being a human, and enjoying human things like seeing colour, absolute pitch, being tall enough to ride those spiffy stand-up roller coasters. And opposable thumbs, I kinda like those things. And God forbid I start shedding or licking myself.


----------



## mistysilverwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes. But actually.. I is a dragon xP

It would be awesome to actually be one because red's my favorite color and it would be awesome to be able to fly everywhere :3. Not only that, but I could breathe fire to keep myself warm.. especially right now seeing that it's freezing D:


----------



## Kisuke (Jan 15, 2008)

Definately, no matter what other people would think.


----------



## KadenShadows (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh yeah! In a heartbeat! I would love to be a real life fur! (read: Never need a jacket again!)
It would be the most awesome thing!

Also, yes you may use me if ya like.


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jan 17, 2008)

If I could transform between furry and human at will, I'd love to.


----------



## PinkTsuki (Jan 17, 2008)

I would hesistate a little, because society isn't very accepting of different, but if they gave me a few good reasons, a secure job as a fur and some protection from the media, I would say yes faster than a rock drops down. 

(No Tsuki-Oryxes for your story, sorry >: I mean too much to myself.)


----------



## Kemmy (Jan 17, 2008)

If given the option, I'd take it in a heartbeat, it'd be like living a great dream. Of course there would be those that would be uncomfortable being around me, possibly excommunicate me; but I'd be happy! As happy as.. well, a happy fur xD


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 17, 2008)

In a tic and two blinks, most certainly. Under two conditions, that is:

A. As long as I am anthro, and...

B. ...I am not the only one.

Which, considering how many seem to have little or no problems with the concept, I don't think B will be much of a problem.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Jan 20, 2008)

For once, I'll answer with one word:

Yes.


----------



## Feral (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes! I would not have to be asked twice! 

..and yes you may use my fursona


----------



## harden13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Of course i would i would be my true fox form.


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm ... I probably would, but only if there was quite a lot of other people around who had the same treatment, or whatever. I just find my fursona a lot more interesting than my human body, to be honest. I don't mean to say humans are boring, no, it's just that anthros are more interesting overall.

Still, there is one thought on my mind. Would I prefer a more human-like build or a little more animal-like (ie, leaning forward a little, sheath (hell, yes! XD), looking generally more beast-like while retaining human speech, intelligence, etc) ... I'd go for the latter as a first choice, even if it meant living in the wild, but if there wasn't any others doing that then I'd be more human-like.


----------



## ALU (Jan 27, 2008)

i would have to say a defanite yes because that would just be awesome


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

Only if my mate would accept it as me.


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

It depends on if there would be other anthros, if yes than for certain I would take that chance, my fursona is what I feel I truly am.


----------



## Slyther (Jan 28, 2008)

Without a doubt I'd become my character in a heartbeat!


----------



## Convel_Firesong (Jan 28, 2008)

If I had a chance in this life time to transform into my Fursona my answer would be a most deffinint yes. Everyone whom I consider a close friend are either furrys or fur friends so they would be okay with it they would just want me to be happy. And if by some chance everyone diched me well... It wouldnt be the first time I've been completely alone...

For the first 12 years of my life I spent with no friends what so ever so I know what its like to truly be alone. I suppose thats just the nature of the wolf but none the less if I could I would. Thats the way I see it and if you want your more then welcome to use my fursona for your story.


----------



## Ziggy-Cabbit (Feb 3, 2008)

No. The novelty would wear off eventually, if not sped up by the fact people would likely kill anything like that in an instant... At best


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 4, 2008)

If I was truly my "fursona" I would one: probably not stay on this planet long enough for anyone to notice and two: I would then be capable of being what ever creature I wanted =3
(These reasons are derived from my "fursona" being not really a specific animal but a god that can take the shape of anything, except his original form)


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hell yeah! like wut most people said here i realy dont care wut people would think of me cuz i would have a tail  and everything else! If need be i would help make it possible.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would love to become and anthro lynx and I dont care how anyone felt about me because I would be living my dream.


----------



## FurTheWin (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, on a few conditions.

- My consciousness and intelligence remains the same. In other words, my brain remains unaffected.
- I get to choose species.
- I'm not alone (I want to be a living fur, not a dead one).
- It's revertable, which brings me to the next point:

The most realistic way of doing this will probably be genetical engineering and nanotechnology. So if you could convert yourself to a furry, there should be no reason why you couldn't convert yourself back. Just save a lot of copies of your original DNA.

Would the brain accept the new body? Probably.
The brain is very good at adapting to new body parts. This is for instance seen with artificial bodyparts that read the signals the brain sends. People have already controlled computers and artificial bodyparts by thinking.

EDIT: And I couldn't care less what other people think. I would prefer to be an anthro skunk, not a sheep.


----------



## Thietogreth (Feb 26, 2008)

How would nanomachines help with turning into a fur?


----------



## FurTheWin (Feb 26, 2008)

Not by itself, but combined with genetical engineering. It doesn't matter if you can manipulate your DNA, if you don't have the means to replace it.

I guess retroviruses could do the same job though.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Feb 26, 2008)

I think I might do it... I mean, honestly, I bother people enough already, so what would one more physical difference mean in that aspect? This is the decision I think I would come to after a lot of thought, anyways.
If I was given the choice and only had a few hours to decide... Well, I don't know. I might, but I'm not really sure. IF given as long as I needed to decide, however, I would definitely do it. ESPECIALLY if it were reversible. 

I pretty much got over what people thought of me on physical appearances a LONG time ago. People judge people on things as simple as breast size, waist size, and hair color--It can only be expected that they'll judge someone because they have fur. Regardless, if someone wants to get to know me based on my mind and dislikes me, I'm cool with that. However, if they instantly dislike me because of my body (with the exception of something like a big "F YOU!" tattooed across my forehead) then they're not worth my time. 

Anyways... I think it would be really amazing to do and I think I would definitely do it.


----------



## Project_X (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally, no.
This is how I started, this is how I'll finish.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 29, 2008)

...
Yeah.. well maybe.. Iunno |3 To be a pandacat or not to be.. lawl. 

...

Fuck it :V It'd be pretty awesome to be one.


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

id do it


----------



## ZeeDog (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes. Tails FTW


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 8, 2008)

yes i would, id rather be segragated for what i am then sit in the safty of numbers and wish i was.
like what it says on nekofox08's signicher


----------



## Jack (Aug 8, 2008)

my fursona with all his attrabutes? most definatly, segragation could not touch me. Jack is a morph so I could change back to human form when ever I want.

but even if he could not morph. I would still do it, because it would be too much fun to miss.


----------



## bane233 (Aug 8, 2008)

heck yeah! in a haert beat!


----------



## X (Aug 8, 2008)

i would do it. it would be awesome!


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 8, 2008)

without hesatation, definitely


----------



## pheonix (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats the one thing I want the most but will never receive so if I could most defiantly yes.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Aug 9, 2008)

Nope.  I'd prefer to just be myself.


----------



## moogle (Aug 9, 2008)

i would love to be a fur kupo ^.^ (can you guess what one )


----------



## X (Aug 9, 2008)

one motive for me would be because i could actually yiff with other "real" furries ^_^


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 9, 2008)

If that was possible, I wouldn't go and transform _completely_ into my fursona (She's a Pekingese. I usually draw her as a feral, but I draw her as an anthro every now and then.), but instead just transform some minor aspects. For one, I would love to replace my human ears with dog ears, not only because I find a Pekingese's ears to be more aesthetically pleasing than a human's, but because dogs have such a stronger sense of hearing than humans do. I also would like to have pawpads on my feet. My feet are rather oddly shaped, so it's difficult to find comfortable shoes to wear. If I had pawpads, I'd be able to walk around barefoot. They'd need to be fluffy so I don't get frostbite in the winter, but I'd be fine with that so long as I don't shed. xD
Also, I wouldn't mind having a tail provided it was furry, rather than bald.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm i think ill be myself


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ya, life would be much better for me.. i live out doors a lot and would rather be a white tiger while doing it.


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 10, 2008)

No.
Although I would mind skullyiffing the fuck out of everyone, I'd prefer to keep the status I have achieved so far.


----------



## Marodi (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have a fox tail and ears. I'm happy with my appearance but i think that'd be cool lol. I'm quite happy to live with what i got


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 10, 2008)

Someone once posted this question in my Yahoo group, and I still think it's an interesting one. I think it depends entirely on who you would ask, and what exactly each person would hope to get out of it.

I think my own take on this is that there's this Buddhist story. Everyone on the planet has 83 problems, from the poorest peasant to the very rich. (Occasionally, there are those with 84 problems, in that they believe they are the only person with 83 problems.) 

   No matter what direction you go in life, moving up or down the  ladder, or side to side, you simply trade one set of problems for another.  You could earn more money, but instead of worrying about bills you have more responsibility and a new kind of stress to worry about.

    Being the only anthropomorphic animal would have its own set of problems. For me, knowing how xenophobic Homo Sapiens is I don't  think I could live with likely becoming an instant outcast and a target of unreasonable hate and violence. I'd be too fearful to go outside, to do anything useful or fun. Things even as simple as a little walk around the neighborhood would be vastly different.

   However, if everyone else was turned into an anthropomorphic animal, I'd probably be more game for it. If I'm more like everyone else, I'm less likely to stick out like a sore thumb, and more likely to be accepted into general society.

      I've noticed that humans borrow an awful lot of behaviors from chimps in social environments. Chimpanzees can be surprisingly violent and war-like. As we'd be anthropomorphic animals--human-like animals, or perhaps zoomorphic humans (animal-like humans)-it depends on how much is borrowed from the chimpanzee pool, and how much social behaviors are borrowed from other animal societies, like wolves, or even  prairie dogs. I have no doubt that a wolf-based society would be vastly different than a chimpanzee (and likely human) society, and a prairie dog society would be different still. I think an avian society would be different from all of the above. 

   I guess I mean to say that no society is would be perfect, and I'm certain there still would be some kind of jerks out there, there would be dominant, outgoing types, and more submissive, introverted  types--as well as everything in between. There would still be inequalities and frustrations.

 Also, it's taken this long to adjust pretty well to our current society as I am now, and it just seems like an awful lot of work to adjust to a new one with a new structure, as well as new social mores, norms and taboos.

That's just my $0.02. =)


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 10, 2008)

true


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 10, 2008)

but id still do it


----------



## Tremaine (Aug 10, 2008)

darkdy50 said:


> but id still do it



And that's cool. I have friends who would do it no matter what, all the way down the scale to those being perfectly happy just as they are. it's all good.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 10, 2008)

thaks, ive done posts like your on the civil rights of cross-breed


----------



## LiesAreForever (Aug 14, 2008)

Hell yes. Yesyesyesyesyes_YES_.

Is it possible to state how awesome I think that would be?

No. Very no.

~Raine


----------



## Autumnal (Aug 16, 2008)

As long as I wasn't the only person who would be changing. I think it would be awesome to be furry, but I also think it would be more fun if there was a very large population, including some of my IRL friends. Or if the whole world just went furry. o:


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Hojimak (Aug 17, 2008)

I would - It would be a chance to see something through different eyes, a chance to start again, to go where you please - It'd be awesome =D


----------



## Wreth (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes if other furries did it too.


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 17, 2008)

Ummm, let me see....  fur, claws, teeth, tail, ears...    Hell yes?  I think we're all in agreement?


----------



## Karegian (Aug 17, 2008)

If it was as my fursona is...a humanoid lion...then yeah I'd definitely go for it and become it...

Would certainly make life a lot more interesting don't ya think? 

But, if it was just a "normal" Lion, then no...It would be ok to become one, but to lose what my fursona has, to become just "normal"...aint that appealing.

But to see myself walking tall and talking as a anthro Lion...sure


----------



## Nastynate (Aug 17, 2008)

Frick yeah.

Even non anthro, I could live out my childhood dream of being a dog how freaking sweet is that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, definitely.  I would have my dream come true.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 17, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Nah, not unless there was the option to change back.


 i think the man got it, it would be fun if you like to keep a job because be able to turn back into a human.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Aug 18, 2008)

Would they turn you into your fursona animal or your actual fursona? Cause if it's your actual fursona, then hell yes I would. Can you imagine how freakin' sweet that would be? ^_^ *murrs*


----------



## saberpup (Aug 18, 2008)

id say yes right away it would be awsome

and you can use my fursona in your story


----------



## ilris (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I would.  Even if there where unknowns, I'd imagine it as a kind of adventure.  Humans have done so many things, this would in a way be breaking from all that, and really trying something new.  There are so many possibilities of what you can try, and they would really be your own.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 19, 2008)

Jinxsis said:


> This for a story im writting and I plan to post it on FA.
> If they made it possible for you to become a real walking,living, breathing anthro, would you take the chance?
> 
> EX: If your fursona was a tiger, and they said they could turn to into the very thing, with your markings and all, giving you every attribute a real tiger had. Would you want too?
> But think of the problems that would arise, being mistreated cause you're an animal, not being aloud in place, in another words, *segregated*.....



Only if I could be a dragon _*android*_.  The android part is a crucial to my fursona.  I'd love to be a dragon, but the ability to upgrade my body with cool stuff like a cloaking device or a teleporter, the ability to live in complete vacuum, being truly ageless... how could I possibly be a dragon without the whole package?


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 19, 2008)

yes, plain and simple.

anyone who thinks otherwise, my reasoning is that if that happened and even if i died the next day, i would die happy and fulfilled, nothing could break me of that.


----------



## Lost (Aug 19, 2008)

Telnac said:


> Only if I could be a dragon _*android*_.  The android part is a crucial to my fursona.  I'd love to be a dragon, but the ability to upgrade my body with cool stuff like a cloaking device or a teleporter, the ability to live in complete vacuum, being truly ageless... how could I possibly be a dragon without the whole package?



Agreed there's some crucial aspect of my fursona i would want first for me to go through that transformation hell!


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 19, 2008)

you kidding man? of course!


----------



## Hyashi (Aug 19, 2008)

Of course, in fact, I was thinking that this morning!

Anyway, you can use my fursona (as long as he does not die...) And I hope your story goes well!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd do it in the blink of an eye if I could. I wouldn't even think twice about abuse or "segregation", I'd bite their heads off and burn 'em to a crisp and take off into the sky.

I'd also want to go throught the transformation too, that'd be AWESOME!!!  lol


----------



## Go-Team-Rocket! (Aug 19, 2008)

Of course,
I'd love the opportunity.


----------



## Kume (Aug 21, 2008)

God, i would be my fursona INSTANTLY!!! Hes just so cute, and his tail!!! *hugs tail*
My favorite part ^_^


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope!
It would be cool and all.
but I love what I am, now.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 21, 2008)

I would. It would be kinda cool, to be non-human. Sounds weird to say it, but humans are a seriously fucked-up species, so i wouldnt mind not being one.


----------



## XsilverfangX (Aug 21, 2008)

You know I would. heh.  never know, it could be fun freaking out other people and running from the military.  Even blending in with the animals or at least try my best to.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 21, 2008)

Well yes I would like to be a real furry, but only if there were more real furries beside me. Otherwise I would feel alone and rejected. As furries are half humans they also have feeling of love, belonging and stuff, well in my mind at least.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 21, 2008)

I would definitely be an anthro if I had the chance, but I wouldn't be my fursona, so to speak. I'd rather be a Wolf anthro than a Bear. Mainly because Bears don't look very good as anthros when compared to Wolves, and I like Wolves just as much, so it's not a big loss not to be my fursona.

Anyway, yeah. I'd do it if the chance arose, but only if I were a Wolf. If anybody gives me shit, I'll just ask them "Are you sure you wanna deal with these teeth?" and then growl until I get a response. =3


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think I'd ever turn into an animal. Not in the sense of a dog or cat.

I would turn into an animal if it was like Kung Fu Panda or what not. I don't know why, but I see a difference between the two. 

I'd also love to go into the world of digimon, or pokemon, or hell just about anything if it was offered.

You cannot pass up a chance like that


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 24, 2008)

before you even got done asking to questin,


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 24, 2008)

*counts* The fith or sixth tread with the same question... use the Search Function, there are treads with about 20 pages of answers...

Of course i would. And if somebody would annoy me i would show him my nice teeth... Don't annoy a 65'-dragon...


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 24, 2008)

i definatly would xD

hopefully there'd be a lot more furries around if it was possible, so i don't stand out too much, but i wouldn't care too much

if i could transform between human and furry that'd be even better


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 11, 2008)

hmm...If i were to be a fur i'd be a vixen!!


----------



## X (Sep 11, 2008)

this should have been a poll.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2008)

I would if I could, but then again, you'd have issues with both the half-Humans and the humans getting along, and mybe some Species Segregation as well.

And Plus...Deer furries would be on the endangered...errr...Half Human sepcies list.. -shifts eyes-


----------



## X (Sep 11, 2008)

actually i was thinking a simple 2 answer poll, yes or no.


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 11, 2008)

nah, because half of my friends would be allergic to me, i wouldn't be able to work w/o shedding on everything, not to mention the lack of rights for being an animal/human. 

-_- and fur is no fun in 100degree weather


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 12, 2008)

I would like to be a real furs lol. It would be cool


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 12, 2008)

definitly except one off my friend would need meds to go near me.... oh well yeah i would


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2008)

Of course I would! It'd be a dream come true. :3


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Purrsssss* Yeah Without Hesitation Or Even Looking Back!
I Really Do Not Care What Others Would Think, As I Could Always Make New Friends
If I Lost The Others For Changing!
I'm Not Afraid To Loose, As I know What It Is To Loose!


----------



## Hickie_Lover (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd absolutely love ears and a tail...
But I dont think I could live without thumbs :grin:
x


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 12, 2008)

well, that depends... would the whole world go disney, or just me... would we be our fursonas, or just the animal that they are, with the markings and so on. After all, if we were the Anthro, then we should also be in a cartoon like world...   Plus, my fursona has a paw... but thumbs to.... kinda, lol.


So yes, probably, would need time to consider the offer, but yes.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 12, 2008)

If enough people took the chance with me, I'd do it. Enough would probably be like.. the whole fandom though.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 13, 2008)

hell yeah, I'd do it. If I woke up one morning as Papi, I'd just be like "...fuck yes."

y'know, after the prerequisite 5 minutes of "omgwtf is going on?!?!"

hehehe. sleep deprivation is a wonderful thing. :3


----------



## AmethystXWolf (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes. Definetly yes. I would be a white Anthro wolf with gorgeous blue eyes that shione like amethyst jewels....With a long fluffy white tail.....It would be amazing!!!!!


-Amethyst-


----------

